# Uh...hello, i think my pipes are frozen!!!



## super plumber (Oct 19, 2008)

I got a call on Monday from a lady and she thinks there is a problem with her sink in garage....DUH!!!


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Love the pictures. :yes:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Thats not ice, thats what we call "Crystallized precipitation encapsulation insulation"


----------



## LoKo498 (Jan 20, 2009)

I concur... "Crystallized precipitation encapsulation insulation" lol


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

Looks like an old ice maker to me.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Just put it in defrost mode.


----------



## RollinSoLo (Sep 22, 2009)

Buahahahahahahh


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I would have sold her one of these:










To melt the Ice with.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

seems like it froze itself shut. Shouldn't be a problem till spring. next.


----------

